

WikiLeaks Exposes Internet's Dissent Tax - mcantelon
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/wikileaks-exposes-internets-dissent-tax-not-nerd-supremacy/68397/

======
jdp23
Excellent deconstruction of Jaron Lanier's silly wikileaks article

